# Chacoan Giants!!



## VARNYARD (Oct 19, 2007)

The largest tegu is the Chacoan white giant tegu, or the Extreme giant tegu. Extremes are in my opinion a different local of the Argentine black and white, however without DNA testing or a proper scale count it could also be found to be a separate species than the normal black and whites. These animals can reach over 60 inches and over 20 pounds in weight and by far the largest of all the tegus. 

The babies are also much lighter in color than the normal Argentines.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 9, 2007)

That is so bad ass!!! I was wondering, do the different variations/species of Tegu's ever cross paths in the wild? Potentially leading to hybrids?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 10, 2007)

It could happen, it is not way off the road that many have taken IMO. I think it is a very valid question.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 10, 2007)

how is that Varnyard is the only one with Chacoan giants? there are guys like Rick, and Bert, but i don't see them with Chacoans, Why?


----------



## COWHER (Nov 10, 2007)

i think Bobby will handle that one


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, they just don't have any, bottom line. Rick did try to pass off normal white heads last year as the same as mine, but truth be told no other breeder has these but me.

However, I do have normal white heads, and they are not the same animals. I just wanted to clear that up.

Normal whiite head baby, I might add awesome white head.











Extreme or Chacoan giant:










Do not be fooled by imitations, get the real thing if you are going to get one.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 11, 2007)

oh, ok, that's very cool, Bobby must be very proud
i can clearly see the difference with the Chacoan giants, and the black and whites, the chacoans seems to have a little bit of orange in them as babies, wut gentle giants they are


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> oh, ok, that's very cool, Bobby must be very proud
> i can clearly see the difference with the Chacoan giants, and the black and whites, the chacoans seems to have a little bit of orange in them as babies, wut gentle giants they are



I have to be honest bro. If you're gonna get a teg, Bobby is where to go. Hell, make the drive, get your teg and smuggle him home. Nothing makes me madder than the idea that I didn't buy a Giant White from Bobby. I love my Apollo, but I'd really rather have got a Red and a White from Bobby. Curses.


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 11, 2007)

I may have to pick one of these up when they hatch. I love the coloring on the babies. Now that I know whats up on these guys, I would be sure to get it from Bobby as well.


----------



## olympus (Nov 11, 2007)

I only trust Bobby; every question you ask him he has an answer and an explanation for everything. He has examples and proof of everything he says. Also he will bend over backwards to help you, hell of a guy. I'm currently waiting on a chacoan that I put a down payment on.. I know it's gonna be worth the wait.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 11, 2007)

i to am going to buy from bobby. because like every one will tell you he is a hell of a guy! :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

if only I wasn't a poor college student!! I would love to get a giant from Bobby!!! Maybe after I make my milllions muuahhahahah


----------



## Mike (Nov 12, 2007)

COWHER said:


> i to am going to buy from bobby. because like every one will tell you he is a hell of a guy! :lol:



Exactly.  :wink:


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

Its confirmed I'm Gettin a Extreme Giant whaaaaaahoooooo!!! :lol: 8) :lol: 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

Any pics of an Adult Chacoan Giant?


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

some in here 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=199">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=199</a><!-- m -->


----------



## redtail2426 (Nov 12, 2007)

Would you be able to house a chacoan giant adult in a 6.5' x 40" x 27" enclosure? I would be letting him out to roam often aswell. Just wondering for future reference as I would love to get one in the future.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

aahh thanks. I am starting to see and understand the differences now.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

So just to be clear...the white heads would not be considered extreme because they don't get as big right?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 12, 2007)

No, it is size, color, pattern and pure mass. I have a bunch of White heads, they are nowhere close to being the same animals.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Is the Tegu on the banner a White Head or Chacoan? He/she is beautiful!!!!! I want one that light in coloration so bad.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, that is an Extreme Giant, he he is with five other young ones.

He is the one to the far right in this picture.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 13, 2007)

Another very big difference is the egg size and weight. The normal egg weight is 16 grams, the Extreme egg weight is 26 grams, that is a 10 gram difference in egg weight.


----------



## redtail2426 (Nov 13, 2007)

If anyone knows the answer to my question at the top of the page about enclosure size :lol: ....


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

I doubt it. That suckers gonna be at least 5 feet long! That could be an intermediate cage though.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

redtail2426 said:


> Would you be able to house a chacoan giant adult in a 6.5' x 40" x 27" enclosure? I would be letting him out to roam often aswell. Just wondering for future reference as I would love to get one in the future.


i have a regular arg. b+w tegu and his enclosure is 7.5x3.5x3 I wouldn't go much smaller for an Extreme Giant.


----------



## redtail2426 (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah I have my argentine b+w in the size cage I mentioned above I would have liked to make it bigger but that was as big as I could go and still fit it through my door in my room. It should be big enough right?


----------



## Mike (Nov 13, 2007)

2x the length x the length is the minumum. I suppose you could go smaller, but you would have to make up for it with free roaming. Even with FRing, I still don't reccomend "minimal cages".

Nice pics Bobby, I didn't know about the difference in egg sizes.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree I'm planing on getting a Extreme Giant and I'm expanding the cage to 2/3 bigger than what it is now


----------

